# Screen Goo



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Any body ever use this product? What should we do for prep work? Is there a better product out on the market?


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We haven't used that product but we have used other 'screen' coatings. All of which require a level 5 finish. We used a 1/4 inch nap roller, as well.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Roamer said:


> We haven't used that product but we have used other 'screen' coatings. All of which require a level 5 finish. We used a 1/4 inch nap roller, as well.


I called the.mfg and he said level 5 wall is needed. We relayed that to the real estate lady. She said she doubted they ho would pay for that.

We will proceed but in writing it states no warranty what so ever on the product or workmanship. She agreed to that.

Its also going on a curved wall. Not sure how it will look.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/f16/screen-goo-61810/

Still may end up using it down the road but they decided to hold off for now.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We will be doing this one. No confirmed date as of yet.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

As was mentioned in the other Goo thread, it is important that you find out the manufacturer and model number of the projection tv. Different models require different reflective qualities for maximum viewing. Provide your goo retailer with that info before ordering.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Roamer said:


> As was mentioned in the other Goo thread, it is important that you find out the manufacturer and model number of the projection tv. Different models require different reflective qualities for maximum viewing. Provide your goo retailer with that info before ordering.


The home owner is getting the product. I did write the model number of the projector down and asked the rep to call me when he receives the order so I can confirm the info. 

The HO is not having a level 5 finish done. I explained how important it is for this product to work right. I also said there is no warranty what so ever. If the product does not preform the way it was designed there is nothing we can do because corners are being cut.

I have a special contract typed up for this job. Every thing the rep said is laid out in black and white. I want to do this job but not as much now with corners being cut.


----------

